# I want to appologize to the staff and members who participated in my last thread!



## Justme (May 31, 2012)

Well, I am the type of person who is sincerely concerned with understanding the farthest reaches of the human experience. I've been posting threads trying to get people to take a real hard look at the very things that make human beings who we are and now I come back and find one of the most intimate posts I've done this year closed and locked.

It was not my intent, when I started it for it to become anything more than a chance for everybody to reflect on those truths they find to be self evident and decide if they were of any merrit or just something they were used to thinking and never really pondered wither they needed updated. I know that I've found a good measure of idiocy within myself doing this and I was hoping to, maybe do someone some good. 

I have and always will be a staunch supporter of the owners, admin and especially the moderators of these boards, because I've held each and every one of those titles and they are all both, in equal measure extremely gratifying and frustrating many times over. I have never actively acted in any fashion or form to make their thankless job more difficult and constantly get irritated with those who seem to think that every forum they come to is their own personal canvas to display divine providence. 

I appreciate everyone who expresses themselves on my post but I'd rather not cause so much of a rift between members here, that I create a lasting smear on the comradery found here. I would still like to get to know every last one of you as personally as I can, but if it interrupts and interferes with the place, I'd rather shelve the entire process.

I am at a crossroads here and would really like to ask the staff and everybody else wither it's worth it for me to continue this exercise  here.  Thank you and have a great day.


----------



## Amanita (May 31, 2012)

I'm not a stuff member but I don't think that you did anything wrong with starting your thread. Political discussions go out of hand very quickly on forums but there are reasons to assume this might be better here. I didn't really get why usually thoughtful reasonable people had to drag the discussion down to that level. I have trouble understanding the situation between "conservatives" and "liberals" in the US anyway because we don't have such sharply divided lines here. 
This has happend before though and therefore I don't think it will have caused any severe friction within the forum or at least I hope it hasn't. 
Let's just hope it doesn't continue here so this thread will get locked too.


----------



## Chilari (May 31, 2012)

Your thread was a good one, in principal; I found many posts interesting and enlightening, as well as thought-provoking. the problem was that the thread became political. It went away from the intended topic and certain members became confrontational and unpleasant in tone if not intent. That is why it was locked. We welcome thought-provoking threads as eagerly support reasoned and reasonable debate, but when it gets heated the value of the discussion starts to decline and the tone of the forum is changed for the worse.

By all means continue posting debate-inspiring threads. But perhaps in future where you feel your threads are becoming heated you could take on a chairperson role and seek to direct discussion away from the more political or religious sides of things, and similarly alert a moderator such as myself or one of the other moderators assigned to whichever forum section the thread is in to keep an eye on the discussion.

My position is that if you feel there is more to be learned from the intolerance discussion, feel free to start it up again, under the proviso that political debate is banned (which should be stated clearly in the first post) and if it reappears the thread will be locked and offending posts deleted.

Is this acceptable?


----------



## Devor (May 31, 2012)

JustMe, the thread was locked because of conflict that's been growing and hopping between threads, and has nothing to do with you. It seemed to me that two mods looked at the thread and neither wanted to lock it because of the quality of the discussion you started. Sometimes you can't prevent these things.


----------



## Chilari (May 31, 2012)

Indeed. I was reluctant to lock it without a second opinion from another mod, because of the responses like that of Amanita which were on topic (and my own interest in the discussion); when Legendary Sidekick gave this via PM, I locked it.

The problem is political arguments, not your threads.


----------



## Devor (May 31, 2012)

_Edit by moderator: quote of Jabrosky's post removed._

Reported.

Drop the good-guy, bad-guy crap, please.


----------



## Chilari (May 31, 2012)

I have dealt with the post Jabrosky made.

Please let's keep this civil.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 31, 2012)

JustMe, it's not the topic that was a problem. I was participating in the discussion myself because, for the most part, it was civil and fun in a getting-to-know-people kind of way. Unfortunately, a line was crossed--not by you--and I could only see things going downhill at that point. Even then, as Chilari mentioned, I PM'd her. Neither of us were comfortable making the call to lock without a second opinion.


----------



## Black Dragon (May 31, 2012)

New policy:

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/news-announcements/3634-no-more-politics.html

Thank you for cooperating.


----------



## grahamguitarman (May 31, 2012)

It was a shame that it got out of hand, I spent 30 minutes crafting a well thought out response about intolerance (that had no politics or religion in it) only to find the thread had been locked before I tried to post it.  Though given the tone of some of the language I'm not surprised.


----------



## Justme (May 31, 2012)

Black Dragon said:


> New policy:
> 
> http://mythicscribes.com/forums/news-announcements/3634-no-more-politics.html
> 
> Thank you for cooperating.



I said I'd stopped posting here, but i'd like to ask that this should be considered for those who remain.

 Anyone can politicize anything if they have the mind to. This is why I've opted to stop posting. Anytime you get two or three people together Politics come into play. The original intent of the thread was to route out hypocrisy in political correctness and Ideology.  

I did misread instructions from Chalihari and owe that person an apology. I am now afraid to post anything at all lest it be confiscated by others and turned into something that will get me banned. Since i can not control what others have said I will say it on another site which I have thankfully been given. 

I have never intentionally brought grief to a site and I never will. Thank you.


----------



## Steerpike (May 31, 2012)

Justme said:


> I am now afraid to post anything at all lest it be confiscated by others and turned into something that will get me banned.



I don't think you'll ever have to worry about being banned for something other members are saying. I haven't seen anything here to make me worry that would happen to you. As you say, most any topic can be plumbed to get at political or social issues underlying the subject matter. But if you post a topic and then other people run with it and make it more overtly political (though I can't imagine who would do such a thing...) I don't think you'd have anything to worry about in terms of bans or warnings. That is beyond your control and I think your own intent will be dispositive.


----------

